# What's your favorite type of slicker brush?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I prefer straight back. I also prefer a metal or conductive material to a plastic back. In winter I find brushes with a lot of plastic in them generate static.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

The artero slicker brush bends like a paint brush. It alleviated my worry about putting too much pressure. 

It's also the newest one I have so it's still shiny and new. I've only had it for 1.5 months.

It's not CC expensive, and they sent me out a new one on a different carrier because my first got lost in transition.

Only time will tell about the condition of the bristles. I have a feeling if I take good care of it then it will last.

1.5 months of everyday moderate use.

This is how I hold it
















Front left arm brushed. Everything else = unbrushed.

It's like painting a room or brushing bbq sauce on ribs. @94Magna_Tom @Happy'sDad 

Its worth a consideration and has been tested so far.

$22









Amazon.com : ARTERO Double Flexible Slicker (Medium) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : ARTERO Double Flexible Slicker (Medium) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Just my personal experience so far.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Just my personal experience so far.


I went to several local pet shops to try to find a similar brush (double sided and flexible), but found nothing  Guess I'll have to order it online. Yours is a medium, right? Do you think I should go with that size or order smaller (I have a toy poodle and a cockapoo who will be about the size of a mpoo once adult)?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Sarah Poo said:


> I went to several local pet shops to try to find a similar brush (double sided and flexible), but found nothing  Guess I'll have to order it online. Yours is a medium, right? Do you think I should go with that size or order smaller (I have a toy poodle and a cockapoo who will be about the size of a mpoo once adult)?


I would go with a medium because it covers more surface area on your toy and cockapoo. Basil's a Spoo. A larger brush would help cover more surface area so it's fewer total strokes. For example, if you had a rake with a yard full of leaves, then you would use the bigger rake.. same idea.

Line brushing is the one chore and secret to a head turning poodle pattern, so I would rather do it more time effectively.

15 minutes AM = comb & leave in conditioner while you listen to the morning news

15 minutes PM = slicker brush line brushing after dinner


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm using this one from Kenchi for all over body. I have a Les Pooches for the fluffier parts. Very satisfied with both.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Our favorite brush so far..... is a brush originally made for humans with tangly hair!!!

It's called the Tangle Teezer (https://www.amazon.com/Tangle-Teezer-Original-Detangling-Hairbrush/dp/B00JJ7T2V8). They also have an official website (Tangle Teezer). Neither Pavie and me liked the slicker brush that much, and we also tried a deshedding brush but it didn't work very well either when his hair was long. I might not have been using the slicker brush correctly (and only brushing the surface), so what usually happened was that when his hair was very long, he appeared to be not matted on appearance, but was matted deep down. I wanted to keep him completely mat free, so thought that there must also be something for for curly human hair. I read lots of reviews about the Tangle Teezer, and many people with curly hair and they seemed to like it, so thought to give it a try on my dog. And it has worked so much better than his slicker brush and kept him mat-free even when his hair was long. Unlike the metal bristles, this is really soft, so you don't have to worry about it being uncomfortable. It's also very good at detangling hair that's beginning to mat. And I also like that it's plastic and without any holes between bristles and brush, so that it works well in the bath. I brush him with his during his baths too. It's a good size and shape that I can easily move around his head and body. Pavie likes it more than his slicker brush since it's softer and more flexible.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Pavie said:


> It's called the Tangle Teezer


LOL I have one, even though my hair is straight! Will give it a try!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Pavie said:


> Our favorite brush so far..... is a brush originally made for humans with tangly hair!!!
> 
> It's called the Tangle Teezer (Amazon.com : TANGLE TEEZER The Original Detangling Hairbrush - Pink Fizz 1 Pc : Beauty). They also have an official website (Tangle Teezer). Neither Pavie and me liked the slicker brush that much, and we also tried a deshedding brush but it didn't work very well either when his hair was long. I might not have been using the slicker brush correctly (and only brushing the surface), so what usually happened was that when his hair was very long, he appeared to be not matted on appearance, but was matted deep down. I wanted to keep him completely mat free, so thought that there must also be something for for curly human hair. I read lots of reviews about the Tangle Teezer, and many people with curly hair and they seemed to like it, so thought to give it a try on my dog. And it has worked so much better than his slicker brush and kept him mat-free even when his hair was long. Unlike the metal bristles, this is really soft, so you don't have to worry about it being uncomfortable. It's also very good at detangling hair that's beginning to mat. And I also like that it's plastic and without any holes between bristles and brush, so that it works well in the bath. I brush him with his during his baths too. It's a good size and shape that I can easily move around his head and body. Pavie likes it more than his slicker brush since it's softer and more flexible.
> 
> ...


I have 2 similar type brushes for Bobby! Love them! I have used these followed by a good combing for most of Bobby’s life as we have kept his coat pretty short. I think they massage the skin so nicely and they are gentle on the skin.

But things are changing.😉 I started using a slicker last winter because we had let the Bobby’s ears grow out and let his coat grow a bit longer so a slicker was needed and also needed for his topknot.
I’m fast moving to fully grooming Bobby at home so have pretty much transitioned to the slicker and comb but I still give Bobby a nice massage with his wet hair human brush. 😊
I actually haven’t tried it to bathe him but I think I will. Thanks for that idea!

This slicker, by Bass, was recommended on a grooming video and I really like it. Works well. Love how it feels in my hand. I tried the curved style and didn’t really like it. I like the flat style slicker.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I got the Tangle Teezer for my Hugo about a month ago and am sorry to say that he HATED it and went into a biting frenzy if I tried to use it. I'm glad it worked for you! What does work for Hugo is a brush recommended by another PF member by Paws Brothers Soft Pin Slicker Brush. I got mine from Ryan's Pet Supplies but it's also available on Amazon.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I mostly just comb Elroy to make sure there are no mats. What's the purpose of the slicker? I have one (plastic tipped slicker), but don't use it much. Is it to fluff the hair up, give it body, or is it for detangling mats, or? Seems like the comb is better at keeping mats away (at least on a puppy coat). Please educate me!


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

I have a number of different slicker brushes which I use on their different body areas. I have a CC coral slicker for long hair. A Bass flat slicker which works well on their body when it’s under 1 inch long. I use an Artero double sided flexible slicker for their legs, and if I’m travelling with the dogs it tends to be the one I take with me as it works on all areas. The minis tend to tolerate it too. I’ve had it for nearly 3 years and for it’s price it’s held up well. The Bass one is also inexpensive. I probably use my CC coral one the least. I do think it’s not so much the price or brand you get it’s most important to find the one that works for you and the dog. I also have a CC t shaped pin brush which I love. I have a CC triangle slicker too which works on their arm pits and any other tight areas, but the minis are not a fan, that could be as much to do with the area being worked on as the slicker.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I mostly just comb Elroy to make sure there are no mats. What's the purpose of the slicker? I have one (plastic tipped slicker), but don't use it much. Is it to fluff the hair up, give it body, or is it for detangling mats, or? Seems like the comb is better at keeping mats away (at least on a puppy coat). Please educate me!


Tom, I really don’t know the purpose, but I am finding that using the brush gets through Hugo’s fur more easily than the comb. I run the comb through after brushing to be sure there are no tangles remaining.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I mostly just comb Elroy to make sure there are no mats. What's the purpose of the slicker? I have one (plastic tipped slicker), but don't use it much. Is it to fluff the hair up, give it body, or is it for detangling mats, or? Seems like the comb is better at keeping mats away (at least on a puppy coat). Please educate me!


Tom, you are right about the comb it’s the most important grooming tool to make certain no mats are developing near the skin.

Yes, slickers help fluff the hair. They are also handy to brush out small mats in the hair…depending on the length of dog hair and length of the bristles you can do a poor or a good job brushing out peripheral mats. But you can easily miss a mat against the skin, the brush can float over the mat leaving you unaware it’s there.

Puppy coat is very different from adult, puppy is naturally soft and fluffy. Adult coat is not fluffy except after a bath and blow dry or fluffing with a brush.

There’s a lot of variation with adult poodle coats from a soft fine to a harsh wiry coat so some products might work better for one coat type than another. A tangle teaser wouldn’t do anything with my silver minipoo. It might work on my puppy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks @Skylar. I'll continue to use the comb daily. I do brush once in a while and it sure does increase the body of the hair. 
I am using the paw bros. soft tipped pin brush as well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks @Skylar. I'll continue to use the comb daily. I do brush once in a while and it sure does increase the body of the hair.
> I am using the paw bros. soft tipped pin brush as well.


Have you watched any videos on how to line brush? Knowing the technique and how to use the brush vs the comb is very helpful during the coat change.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Have you watched any videos on how to line brush? Knowing the technique and how to use the brush vs the comb is very helpful during the coat change.


I have not. I'll have to do so. [emoji4]


----------



## Asterix (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi all,

Newbie here. I have until October 2 to learn. Has anyone tried the Hertzko Self Cleaning Slicker brush? And -- do puppies need a different sort of brush?


----------



## BriennesMom (Feb 18, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> This slicker, by Bass, was recommended on a grooming video and I really like it. Works well. Love how it feels in my hand. I tried the curved style and didn’t really like it. I like the flat style slicker.


The Bass slicker is my absolute favorite for daily brushing! I have used slicker brushes for all the years I have had poodles and this, by far, has become my favorite. For grooming my client's poodles, I use the Furminator's lines as I can get them in different levels of hardness and they do bend in response to the matting in the dog's hair. What is it with people wanting fluffy dogs but not wanting to brush them????


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asterix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here. I have until October 2 to learn. Has anyone tried the Hertzko Self Cleaning Slicker brush? And -- do puppies need a different sort of brush?


How excited. Time to shop and prepare.

Your puppy will have a fairly short and soft coat that will only need a basic comb to start. All poodles, puppy and adult should be combed regularly. At some point when your puppy is nearly grown they will start to get their adult coat at which time you might need some different tools based on the length of coat and the texture. The combs are usually called “poodle” or “greyhound “. Here’s a link to one I haven’t tried but looks suitable and someone from PF suggested. Amazon.com: HERTZKO 2 Pack Pet Combs Small & Large Comb Included for Both Small & Large Areas -Removes Tangles, Knots, Loose Fur and Dirt. Ideal for Everyday Use for Dogs and Cats with Short or Long Hair

I have a similar slicker to the one you mentioned and I do use it on my puppy regularly and sometimes on my adult. However that doesn’t have long enough tines, nor enough tines to work on my adult minipoo where her hair is longer and thick. I have a CC brush I use and prefer.


----------

